# Jipmer 2015



## Rajesh Saagar

Do anyone prepare for JIPMER 2015?
Can you provide the study methodology or your preparation method?
It would be really helpful for the others.


----------



## PG_aspirant

Dear Rajesh saagar, As I have already cleared my PG entrance exam and secured a good rank last year, I would like to share my experience with you. I started preparing for my PG medical entrance exam since the beginning of my MBBS course. I covered all my weakest subjects first and then moved to other subjects. I always made notes point wise and use to do a revision by the end of the day. I also used internet for practice purpose amd came accross many blogs, articles which conducts mock tests to check the preparation level. I joined an Internet portal Elsevier's MyPGMEE tool and it really hepled me to secure a good rank. Hope u find this information helpful. All the best!! :thumbsup:


----------

